# differance between gcv160 and gcv190



## hda3ku

hi i just bought a new troy bilt walk behind mower. After a while i was wondering weather the engine on the mower is a honda gcv160 or a gcv190. Ive done some reseach into the matter and i cant find a way to tell the two engines apart. Ive looked on the engine for any sign and havent found one. The owners manual says gcv160/gcv190. Any help would be nice. thanks and sorry for the lack or formatting im typing on a Playstation3.


----------



## LowRider

according to the Manuel on the left side of the muffler. not directly on it but just to the left. should give you the serial number, not sure if someone here can look it up but its a shot


----------



## Homer D Poe

here is a pic showing where the info should be.


----------



## ossaguy

The air filter cover is deeper to house a foam prefilter before the cartridge on the 190.The 160 only has a pleated cartridge.
That's how they are all sold out here in Ca.,anyway.On the snapper-spec replacement ones we sell,the 190 has no throttle control,just runs on 1 setting,but the 160 has slow-to-fast control setup.
I thought there was the cc# casted into it way up high in the cases by the left side of the muffler,when viewed from the side.

Take care,
Steve


----------



## mpire

If you peel off the Troy Built sticker on the plastic cover with the gas lid, you will see a honda GCV160 sticker under it.


----------

